# African Grey food



## Dulally (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi bird lovers

We're gonna stay with a cousin very soon, who has an African Grey and we've decided to give her (as a pressie) complete parrot food. What should we buy? We only want to buy a550g bag not litres. We don't want to look as tho' we're being high-handed. Well, what would you do in my place.? 

She doesn't drink, but likes fruit. Perhaps we should buy fruit that appeals to her  and is good for the the parrot? Is THAT any better?

We don't know how old he is. I've no experience of parrots.(Can't give her chocs - she's on a diet, and yes especially bad during Easter 

Dulally


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

african greys eat fruit (and veg) but CANT have things like rhubarb,avocado,chocloate and caffeine drinks(its toxic to them) so gives u a good variety of fruit to choose from- mine love grapes more than anything. some parrots are really fussy with seed (some of mine like tidymix , some prefer johsnton & jeff)- either way black sunflower seeds are bad for african greys so a low fat seed is better like johnston & jeff low sunflower or tidymix diets depending on what their owner feeds them - u might be better off with the fruit that both can share :001_smile: than seed incase they dont like the one you choose


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Grapes are a def favourite to Merlin, my African Grey. He also likes to share a bit of banana when I'm eating it. Strawberries & Pomegranate is also a favourite but very, very messy on my walls  the aftermath looks like a murder has taken place - thank goodness for washable paint!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

mine likes grapes , bananas and apples. hes not too fussed on some of the dried fruit seed.haven't tried him with a strawberry not sure its a good idea lol


----------



## fussypets (Aug 21, 2010)

mine loves cashew nuts and corn on the cob, as petzplazauk said i aslo give mine tidy mix cause of the low sunflower seeds.


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Georgia likes to eat monkey nuts, banannas, grapes and apple, and also her seed.
you can get a bag of african grey seed at a petshop


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

oscar loves grapes


----------



## CODY WELLARD (May 31, 2011)

have you heard that a certian diet can cause feather loss or is stress of location


----------

